# Sample from Canon 6D on Flickr



## BlueMixWhite (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi All,

For those targeting and wondering if the 6D any good, here are some sample from Flickr.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotois/collections/72157632030095841/


----------



## sandymandy (Nov 19, 2012)

"For pre-production model, Removed Exif information and reduce the number of the pixels."

We want to know about the real deal not "pre production"


----------



## BlueMixWhite (Nov 19, 2012)

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/asuka_xp/8194847559/
How about this then, with exif info.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 19, 2012)

BlueMixWhite said:


> How about this then, with exif info.



It is full size and has some exif (iso5000), but it is blurred and/or looks like heavy noise reduction - so hard to say anything about the iso capability. I guess we'll have to wait for some studio shots vs. 5d3 (and d600) w/o noise reduction.


----------



## BlueMixWhite (Nov 19, 2012)

Could be hand held at f5.6 @ 1/40sec, thus for the blurriness.


----------



## boateggs (Nov 19, 2012)

this seems pretty decent for ISO 25600:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/asuka_xp/8195940062/#in/photostream/

especially in contrast to an iphone at ISO 3200:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/asuka_xp/8195993096/#in/photostream/


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 19, 2012)

boateggs said:


> this seems pretty decent for ISO 25600:
> 
> especially in contrast to an iphone at ISO 3200:



Well now, that's a meaningful comparison. :


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 19, 2012)

boateggs said:


> this seems pretty decent for ISO 25600:



This shot has so heavy noise reduction you could do the same with any high iso from a any dslr, if you are ok with a sharpness that looks like a lens you just made yourself from the bottom of a coke bottle...



boateggs said:


> especially in contrast to an iphone at ISO 3200:



Yipee Yay, the $2100 1,5kg 6d is better than a mobile phone - and there are people who say Canon is behind in sensor performance :->


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Nov 19, 2012)

If the noise performance is better than the iphone, then I guess I won't be buying this


----------

